# World’s strongest magnet



## Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

> The world’s strongest magnet has been created and sits in the National High Magnetic Field Laboratory at Florida State University. The custom built split magnet took $2.5 million to complete, and operates at *25 Tesla* – which is *500,000 times stronger* than our planet’s magnetic field. If you are ever caught in one of these devices, let’s just say you probably won’t live to tell the tale.


You go, boys and girls. 25 Tesla is indeed impressive! *thumbs up*









> According to researchers, it has the potential to revolutionize scientific research.
> The scientists will be using the magnets to probe the unusual properties of materials under extreme conditions of heat and pressure. The strong magnetic fields should make it easier for researchers to observe atoms or molecules much more easily then if they were under less extreme conditions.



http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/07/worlds-strongest-magnet/


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 20, 2011)

subed to find out more about this.



i want to see this in action.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 20, 2011)

What does this mean for humanity?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 20, 2011)

It means that if you are 200 lb. man standing on it, and they turned it on, you would weigh 100,000,000 lbs.
lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2011)

This kid better watch out:






Interesting how they plan to use this. Hope they dont throw off the Earth's magnetosphere.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

Just FYI, wikipedia pointed me to the following article which claims that a 45T magnet was developed in 1999 - at the same facility noted in this article.  There must be some qualifier involved like maybe that it is the strongest non-superconducting magnet, or something.

http://www.magnet.fsu.edu/mediacenter/news/pressreleases/1999december17.html

I though it was odd that it was only 25T so I had to go and check.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Shit me, if it's that much stronger this thing could extract magnetic metals from the planets crust without mining.

( assuming the weight/friction didn't exceed the power of this device)


----------



## Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> This kid better watch out:
> Interesting how they plan to use this.



lol at kid. They will observe atoms and molecules at these conditions.



> In a field of about 10^5 teslas atomic orbitals deform into rod shapes. At 10^10 teslas, a hydrogen atom becomes a spindle 200 times narrower than its normal diameter


Lol I know 25 T is not even close but I'm sure this magnet will play its part in science.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 20, 2011)

They could levitate frogs and grasshoppers in that thing. 

Diamagnetic levitation can be used to levitate very light pieces of pyrolytic graphite or bismuth above a moderately strong permanent magnet. As water is predominantly diamagnetic, this technique has been used to levitate water droplets and even live animals, such as a grasshopper, frog and a mouse. However, the magnetic fields required for this are very high, typically in the range of 16 teslas, and therefore create significant problems if ferromagnetic materials are nearby.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_levitation


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2011)

Found an old article. I think it was about this magnet:

http://www.energy-daily.com/reports...t_For_Neutron_Scattering_Experiments_999.html



> With this new magnet, scientists will be able to carry out experiments that aren't currently possible. One of the greatest challenges in condensed matter physics is to develop a comprehensive theory describing high-temperature superconductors. The combination of neutrons and high magnetic fields will allow scientists to study the normal state of high-temperature superconductors in the low-temperature limit.



So they need it for neutron scattering experiments. Yeah baby, we need to know more about superconductors!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Shit me, if it's that much stronger this thing could extract magnetic metals from the planets crust without mining.
> 
> ( assuming the weight/friction didn't exceed the power of this device)


I'm sure the magnetic field is very intense, but I doubt it's anywhere near that large.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 21, 2011)

sometimes im just chillin in my room levitating frogs and shit. you know.....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jul 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Shit me, if it's that much stronger this thing could extract magnetic metals from the planets crust without mining.



Now I remember part from X-Men movie when Magneto "extracts" metal from man's blood


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2011)

does this mean you can walk on it upside down?


----------



## -FOG- (Aug 9, 2011)

Most probably gonna make it into an earthquake machine and eff up our planet


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 9, 2011)

This crap pisses me off. How about spending 2.5m towards something useful like an electric vehicle infrastructure that could be of benefit NOW rather then "hopes" that "one day" "some thing" may lead to the development of "some other thing"? Their making crap just to make crap. Bet he drives a nice car with those government grants. At least he can afford the gas.


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol what the fuck. How the world's strongest magnet is not useful. You don't say a thing while your retarded superstars football players or other cocksuckers spend 2.5m a day. But yeah all the scientists in the world should work and create more consumery crap and gimmicks.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> This crap pisses me off. How about spending 2.5m towards something useful like an electric vehicle infrastructure that could be of benefit NOW rather then "hopes" that "one day" "some thing" may lead to the development of "some other thing"? Their making crap just to make crap. Bet he drives a nice car with those government grants. At least he can afford the gas.



how about giving that 2.5m to poor people like me so that we can make awesome mods?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> does this mean you can walk on it upside down?



Your mistaking magnetism for gravity.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 9, 2011)

Anti-Matter traps ! Now you just need to fit that thing at the end of the LHC.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> It means that if you are 200 lb. man standing on it, and they turned it on, you would weigh 100,000,000 lbs.
> lol



It could suck the iron out of your blood. Or at least it can cause a massive hemorrhage.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> It could suck the iron out of your blood.



Magnito, X-men 3 ?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 9, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Magnito, X-men 3 ?



Could very well be possible.


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

Shit, they could have just given that 2.5m to charity and stuff or other sensible/practical stuff. Whats the use for this magnet anyway? Just for show? Next weapon of mass destruction?


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Aug 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> It means that if you are 200 lb. man standing on it, and they turned it on, you would weigh 100,000,000 lbs.
> lol



I am having a *woosh* moment here; how is this dangerous to people? Humans aren't magnetic, are they?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't even know how to describe how awesome this is.  A magnet of this scale has real potential in the materials science field.  It assuredly has other, more niche, uses; the really valuable part is research.

As far as some of the other comments, I have to question the logic.  I apologize for anything offensive in advance, but from what I am reading these people miss the future potential because they cannot look past the immediate needs that they perceive. 



Lazzer408 said:


> This crap pisses me off. How about spending 2.5m towards something useful like an electric vehicle infrastructure that could be of benefit NOW rather then "hopes" that "one day" "some thing" may lead to the development of "some other thing"? Their making crap just to make crap. Bet he drives a nice car with those government grants. At least he can afford the gas.



You confuse research, with throwing money at what you believe is reasonable.  While I understand the altruistic desire to remove gasoline from the power grid, 2.5 million dollars wouldn't even be enough for a small city.  The research that these people do could possibly lead to new battery making techniques, which will make your new electric car actually feasible.

Bemoaning spending 2.5 million on actually viable research hardware, when we spend that much daily on stupid farming subsidies (spend 5 minutes to look it up; in order to maintain prices the government pays farmers to let land lay fallow).




specks said:


> Shit, they could have just given that 2.5m to charity and stuff or other sensible/practical stuff. Whats the use for this magnet anyway? Just for show? Next weapon of mass destruction?



Altruism is a nice goal, but you really draw the line in the sand at an odd place there.  By your logic owning a computer while there are starving people is a sin, your income beyond the bare minimums of survival should be donated to charity.

While abrasive, my statement is true.  If you look back in history the greatest inventions were brought about by research and capital investment; the inventions then increased the standard of living by providing both easier lives and a steady source of employment (look at the television, automobile, and airplane).  These things could never have been developed without research.  Those people without vision see a 2.5 million dollar waste, those with vision see 2.5 million dollars that will yield billions in end user products.

Perhaps a less myopic view is a necessity?  Even blunting the potential possibility with reality, you must recognize that this research will pay for itself.  Perhaps the next time you get an MRI (NMRI to those unafraid of proper terms) you will concede the value of extremely powerful magnets.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 9, 2011)

specks said:


> Next weapon of mass destruction?



Haven't you read Dan Brown's Angels and Demons ?

The magnet won't have a practical use in it self, it'll mostly be used in studies and researches that will hopefully yield results that can benefit humanity in any ways. More efficient electric motors ? maybe even vehicles that move by altering earth gravity on them !


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Haven't you read Dan Brown's Angels and Demons ?
> 
> The magnet won't have a practical use in it self, it'll mostly be used in studies and researches that will hopefully yield results that can benefit humanity in any ways. More efficient electric motors ? maybe even vehicles that move by altering earth gravity on them !



Guess not.

Lets hops it pays off.



Captain.Abrecan said:


> Humans aren't magnetic, are they?



 No we are not magnetic. You must mean "attracted to magnet" and the answer is still no but somebody correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 9, 2011)

specks said:


> No we are not magnetic. You must mean "attracted to magnet" and the answer is still no but somebody correct me if i'm wrong.



~RAGE~

Perhaps reading the other comments might lead to a little bit more insight:


AphexDreamer said:


> They could levitate frogs and grasshoppers in that thing.
> 
> Diamagnetic levitation can be used to levitate very light pieces of pyrolytic graphite or bismuth above a moderately strong permanent magnet.* As water is predominantly diamagnetic, this technique has been used to levitate water droplets and even live animals, such as a grasshopper, frog and a mouse*. However, the magnetic fields required for this are very high, typically in the range of 16 teslas, and therefore create significant problems if ferromagnetic materials are nearby.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_levitation



Human beings are mostly water.  While there is hemoglobin in the blood, we are mostly a diamagnetic polar molecule (H2O).  This means that we could, given a supremely powerful magnet, be levitated.

Iron in the human body is generally bonded with oxygen in a hemoglobin molecule.  This means it plays little role in magnetic interactions.  To put this in perspective, MRIs would not work if we had copious amounts of unbonded iron in our blood.  The comment about Magneto sucking iron out of you, through strong magnetic fields, would be a painfully appropriate analogy.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 9, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> You confuse research, with throwing money at what you believe is reasonable.  While I understand the altruistic desire to remove gasoline from the power grid, 2.5 million dollars wouldn't even be enough for a small city.



That's the "why bother" attitude holding us back. This is one project. Billions are spent on funding private "research projects". Do they have a goal in mind? Which is why I said "hopes" that "one day" "some thing" may lead to the development of "some other thing". We're spending WAY too much money on hopes and dreams then we are on solving real problems.

I should ask them for a few million in grant money so I can build the worlds largest fan in hopes that one day it will blow away humanities problems.


----------



## Suhidu (Aug 9, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I should ask them for a few million in grant money so I can build the worlds largest fan in hopes that one day it will blow away humanities problems.



DON'T YOU _SEE_ THE IMMENSE IMPORTANCE OF FURTHER MAGNETIC RESEARCH IN REGARDS TO YOUR _BRILLIANT_ IDEA FOR THE ENORMOUS FAN THAT MAY(and I'd say "WILL") ONCE AND FOR ALL BLOW AWAY ALL OUR ETERNAL CONFLICTION???

...Think about it. Support the grants.


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Altruism is a nice goal, but you really draw the line in the sand at an odd place there.  By your logic owning a computer while there are starving people is a sin, your income beyond the bare minimums of survival should be donated to charity.
> 
> While abrasive, my statement is true.  If you look back in history the greatest inventions were brought about by research and capital investment; the inventions then increased the standard of living by providing both easier lives and a steady source of employment (look at the television, automobile, and airplane).  These things could never have been developed without research.  Those people without vision see a 2.5 million dollar waste, those with vision see 2.5 million dollars that will yield billions in end user products.
> 
> Perhaps a less myopic view is a necessity?  Even blunting the potential possibility with reality, you must recognize that this research will pay for itself.  Perhaps the next time you get an MRI (NMRI to those unafraid of proper terms) you will concede the value of extremely powerful magnets.



I think from your perspective 2.5M is not a really big deal but for me, being in a different state of mind because I am in a very poor country, that amount could do something big. I hope you understand me because I understand what you want to point out.


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> ~RAGE~
> 
> Perhaps reading the other comments might lead to a little bit more insight:
> 
> ...



That is why in my previous post I said "somebody correct me if i'm wrong". I may not be as intelligent as you and others that is why I accept to be corrected.

Anyways, thanks for the info.


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Haven't you read Dan Brown's Angels and Demons ?
> 
> The magnet won't have a practical use in it self, it'll mostly be used in studies and researches that will hopefully yield results that can benefit humanity in any ways. More efficient electric motors ? maybe even vehicles that move by altering earth gravity on them !



How about the movie "The Core"?


----------



## xXSebaSXx (Aug 10, 2011)

Suhidu said:


> DON'T YOU _SEE_ THE IMMENSE IMPORTANCE OF FURTHER MAGNETIC RESEARCH IN REGARDS TO YOUR _BRILLIANT_ IDEA FOR THE ENORMOUS FAN THAT MAY(and I'd say "WILL") ONCE AND FOR ALL BLOW AWAY ALL OUR ETERNAL CONFLICTION???
> 
> ...Think about it. Support the grants.



I can visualize that fan as I type this... It will be the Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-310000 and it will be equipped with 12 stators and each stator will have one of these magnets... It will spin at 300'000'000 rpm and will barely be able to cool the next iteration of Fermi cards.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 10, 2011)

xXSebaSXx said:


> It will spin at 300'000'000 rpm and will barely be able to cool the next iteration of Fermi cards.



Do you _really_ want to go down that road ?


----------



## xXSebaSXx (Aug 11, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Do you _really_ want to go down that road ?



Would it make have made you feel better if I had said "it will barely be able to cool the HD6990"?

PS:  Is fanboy-ism that strong around these parts that a simple joke at nVidia's expense gets feathers ruffled?


----------



## Shihab (Aug 11, 2011)

xXSebaSXx said:


> Would it make have made you feel better if I had said "it will barely be able to cool the HD6990"?


YESNo. why would I feel better ? I wasn't feeling mad or anything to begin with.



xXSebaSXx said:


> PS:  Is fanboy-ism that strong around these parts that a simple joke at nVidia's expense gets feathers ruffled?



Nah, not much fanboism here (not much witnessed since I joined at least). People care first about performance around here. Don't get the wrong idea about this place because of an idiot like me  .


----------



## xXSebaSXx (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL....

:grouphug:


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 11, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> This crap pisses me off. How about spending 2.5m towards something useful like an electric vehicle infrastructure that could be of benefit NOW rather then "hopes" that "one day" "some thing" may lead to the development of "some other thing"? Their making crap just to make crap. Bet he drives a nice car with those government grants. At least he can afford the gas.



what.. u dont want a super useless magnet?


----------



## Drone (Mar 27, 2012)

Now the world has a new record. *100.75 T*. Magnet scientists are feeling really happy!



> Researchers at Los Alamos National Laboratory's biggest magnet facility have just met the grand challenge of producing magnetic fields in excess of 100 tesla while conducting six different experiments. The hundred-tesla level is roughly equivalent to 2 million times Earth's magnetic field.











> The team used the 100-tesla pulsed, multi-shot magnet, a combination of seven coils sets weighing nearly 18,000 pounds and powered by a massive 1,200-megajoule motor generator. There are higher magnetic fields produced elsewhere, but the magnets that create such fields blow themselves to bits in the process. The system at Los Alamos is instead designed to work nondestructively, in the intense 100-tesla realm, on a regular basis.



Congrats and well done. It can lead to other discoveries.



> In recent experiments, said Mielke, "the new magnet has allowed our users and staff to pin down the upper critical field of a new form of superconductor, discover two new magnetically ordered states in a material that has eluded scientists for nearly 30 years, observe magneto-quantum oscillations in a high temperature superconductor to unprecedented resolution, determine a topological state of a new material, and discover a new form of magnetic ordering in an advanced magnetic material."



This technology has a good potential for science










http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120323094033.htm


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2012)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I am having a *woosh* moment here; how is this dangerous to people? Humans aren't magnetic, are they?



Not a lot, but the human body does have iron in it, like the hemoglobin in your blood which your body needs to move oxygen throughout your body. So it is kind of important. Iron is also one of the most abundant elements in the universe.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Not a lot, but the human body does have iron in it, like the hemoglobin in your blood which your body needs to move oxygen throughout your body. So it is kind of important. Iron is also one of the most abundant elements in the universe.



We are made up of star stuff afterall. So no surprise that the most abundant elements in the universe make us up.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2012)

DrPepper said:


> Your mistaking magnetism for gravity.



with metal shoes silly.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Iron is also one of the most abundant elements in the universe.



Just missed being in the top 5.  Iron is number 6, and is approximately one quarter as plentiful as Carbon (number 5).


In a less nit-picky fashion, 100 T is nuts.  At that strong of a magnetic field every single atom is influenced by that magnetic force.  I'm waiting for them to announce that these kinds of fields will make cold fusion a reality.  I can dream, no?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 27, 2012)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I am having a *woosh* moment here; how is this dangerous to people? Humans aren't magnetic, are they?



I think that would be gravity, not a magnetic field.

This magnet would probably be helpful in destroying bra clasps...


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2012)

http://solomon.as.utexas.edu/~duncan/magnetar.html



> The strongest magnetic field that you are ever likely to encounter personally is about 10^4 Gauss if you have Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) scan for medical diagnosis. Such fields pose no threat to your health, hardly affecting the atoms in your body. Fields in excess of 10^9 Gauss, however, would be instantly lethal. Such fields strongly distort atoms, compressing atomic electron clouds into cigar shapes, with the long axis aligned with the field, thus rendering the chemistry of life impossible. A magnetar within 1000 kilometers would thus kill you via pure static magnetism --


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I think that would be gravity, not a magnetic field.
> 
> This magnet would probably be helpful in destroying bra clasps...



more like rip the clasps through the bewbs-lungs-etc if the person is facing the magnet.


----------



## Drone (Apr 9, 2016)

Scientists build another crazy magnet:

http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/physicists-build-ultra-powerful-accelerator-magnet






This 1.5-meter-long model, which is a fully functioning accelerator magnet, was developed by scientists and engineers at Fermilab, Brookhaven National Laboratory, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, and CERN. The magnet recently underwent an intense testing program at Fermilab, which it passed in March with flying colors. It will now undergo a rigorous series of endurance and stress tests to simulate the arduous conditions inside a particle accelerator.


The magnets currently inside the LHC are made from niobium titanium, a superconductor that can operate inside a magnetic field of up to 10 teslas before losing its superconducting properties.* This new magnet is made from niobium-three tin (Nb3Sn), a superconductor capable of carrying current through a magnetic field of up to 20 teslas*.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2016)

Oldie but goodie thread.  Subbed 

Question... how many T's is typically produced by an MRI?


----------



## Drone (Apr 9, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Question... how many T's is typically produced by an MRI?



Nice question there. There are different versions for example 7T MRI by Siemens.

Or this one:

https://medcom.uiowa.edu/theloop/research/7-tesla-mri-installed







7 Tesla Whole Body Scanner, manufactured by GE Healthcare and weighing 42 tons, or the equivalent of six adult male elephants, has found its home on the UI campus. The UI is one of only about 20 research institutes in the United States - and only about 40 worldwide - with this type of instrument.

edit: snip from that site:

*How strong is the magnet?* When an electric current is passed through the superconducting magnet's specialized coils (made of niobium-titanium), a strong, uniform magnetic field forms. The magnetic field strength is measured in Tesla (T). Most MRI scanners used for clinical purposes have field strengths of 1.5 or 3 Tesla. The new research scanner has a 7 Tesla field. (By comparison, the Earth's magnetic field is approximately 3.1×10^-5 Tesla.)

Once the scanner is energized, it will remain a magnet without any additional energy being used as long as it stays extremely cold. Liquid helium, which boils at 4.2K is used to keep the scanner cold.


----------



## Drone (Nov 10, 2016)

National MagLab racks up new record with hybrid magnet (for biological research)






The world-record 36-tesla series connected hybrid before being lowered into its cryostat.











After a decade of planning, designing and building, the National MagLab has successfully tested the latest addition to its world-record lineup: a 33-ton engineering marvel called the series connected hybrid (SCH) magnet.

On Nov. 8, the instrument reached its full field, *36 tesla* (a strong refrigerator magnet is .01 tesla, and a typical MRI machine is 1.5-3 tesla).

The SCH is not the strongest continuous-field magnet in the world — that honor goes to the MagLab's 45-tesla hybrid magnet, which has held the record since 1999. It is, however, expected to become the strongest magnet in the world by far for nuclear magnetic resonance (NMR) spectroscopy, a powerful technique used by biologists and chemists to study molecular structures in proteins and materials.

What makes the SCH unique is that it can create a very high magnetic field that is also of very high quality. For magnets, "quality" means a field that remains constant over both the time it takes to run an experiment and the space in which the experiment takes place in the magnet. Unlike most of the physics research done in magnets, NMR requires fields that are very stable and homogeneous.

At 36 tesla, the SCH is > 40% stronger than the previous world-record NMR magnet (the MagLab's Keck magnet) and >50% more powerful than the highest field high-resolution NMR magnet, a 23.5 tesla system in Lyon, France.

In NMR, scientists use magnets and radio waves to locate a specific element (commonly hydrogen) in proteins and other samples, which helps them figure out those complex structures. A powerful technique in health research, scientists use it, for example, to pinpoint a virus' vulnerability to drugs.

Existing NMR magnets are limited to locating just a handful of elements, notably hydrogen, carbon and nitrogen. The SCH's 36-tesla field could revolutionize NMR because it significantly boosts the instrument's sensitivity, expanding the menu of elements scientists can see.

An old video from MagLab


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2016)

Magnets are scary... I had an mri on my shoulder yesterday. 
I asked the tech how much is the machine he said 3 million around.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 20, 2016)

One tesla is equivalent to 10000 gauss.  So if it's a 3 tesla machine that would be 30k gauss or 30M milligauss.  Not sure where he got the 3M number from. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauss_(unit)

The only way that works out is if it were a .3T MRI and I don't think they make them that small.


----------



## Drone (Apr 21, 2017)

New record: National MagLab magnet reaches peak performance

In 2016, the MagLab's new Series Connected Hybrid (SCH) magnet reached its world-record magnetic field of 36 teslas. More recently, it attained its performance specification of less than 1 part per million of field variation in both time (stability) and space (homogeneity). In other words, the magnetic field varies very, very little across the volume in which experiments are conducted and the time during which they take place. This highly uniform and stable field enables solid-state NMR experiments at 50% higher field than previously possible.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2017)

With strong enough magnetic force, we could create zero gravity on Earth  Get on it lads!


----------



## flmatter (Apr 22, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Not sure where he got the 3M number from





natr0n said:


> asked the tech how much is the machine he said 3 million around


I took it as how much the machine cost  not how much magnetism. Although I could be wrong.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2017)

They should totally turn it into a cannon. 


FYI, there's a 100 tesla pulse magnet at LANL (lasts 15ms, can be used every hour):
https://nationalmaglab.org/about/around-the-lab/meet-the-magnets/meet-the-100-tesla-pulsed-magnet

Edit: I want to know more about that 1.43 gigawatt motor at LANL but I can't find any more information about it.


----------



## Drone (Aug 22, 2017)

*MagLab reclaims record for strongest resistive magnet*

The new instrument reached *41.4 teslas* on Aug. 21, the culmination of two and a half intense years of design and development.

Magnet specs and full info here


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Aug 22, 2017)

so that's technically 414,000 gauss ??  or about 7 times stronger than an MRI machine ?? 
I wonder if this magnet can cause actual cell damage or how its distortion field gets controlled


----------

